# SA 21-22/7: Consistency (with video)



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

With a huge white patch on the wind forecast map for the whole weekend over most of the state, I knew I'd get out there. Left the yak on the roof racks and made a trip both mornings. Both mornings got three King George Whiting and a wave straight into my face on launch. Maybe picking the worst possible moment to paddle out is good luck?

Ran into Andy the first morning and parked nearby (along with my mate Scott), and got to hear his (Andy's) drag buzzing over and over :twisted: Had an intention to catch snapper, but the first time the depth combined with the tide kept my bait from getting low enough (while a snapper made off with one of my bottom rigs), and when I came back the day after prepared with a little bit of lead they were gone. Not to worry, aligning the stars is part of fishing's appeal and KGW are tasty and put up a bit of a fight.

Here's the video:




Here's a version that'll work on phones and tablets: 




Since my hands were going to be busy with two rods and breaking up pilchards for burley, I used circle hooks (size 6) on the paternoster rig as well as the snapper line. I think it worked out, at least one of the bigger whiting was hooked while the rod was in the holder. Also I wasn't too unhappy about about the waves; even though they drenched me head down they provided an unexpected test of my new dry-pants. At the end of both days I found I was wearing perfectly warm, dry, comfortable trackies, undies and socks and it felt A M A Z I N G driving back not fidgeting on a towel. I got the Kokatat Tempest pants with a zipper fitted, and while they cost me a third of my kayak I'm thinking more about the opportunities to get out there in much crappier conditions


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Great vid Squidley,
I haven't caught a KGW at that spot yet only Pinkies.
I don't know why I can't catch them. :? I would have thought that a size 8/0 circle hook and a big lump of elephant shark would have been the perfect combo for KGW's?
You sure have perfected your timing for beach launches. Never missed a breaking wave. :lol: Excellent work.
The guy in the boat must have known about Andy and his Snapper pilfering ways. The boaty was just trying to save some pinkies for the rest of us. :lol: 
Andy still managed to single handedly deplete the gulf snapper stocks in spite of the noisy boat.
Keep up the good work and get some pinkies before Andy pinches them all.
Mark.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

well done - really enjoyed the video --i think that report showed why kayak fishing is so good - calm balmy conditions --thanks for posting -
it was perfect last weekend -- went away with wife instead --- scored a doughnut


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

And now you know Chris - they come in threes - KGWs and waves ! ;-) Loved the vid


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha.......gotta love those sphincter winking moments when a roller apears out of nowhere. :lol: :lol: :lol: Never look back to see if anyone was watching though


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Great vid, 
sorry but i pissed myself laughing at that wave :lol:


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice video. Should have charged the wave haha. I would have verbally abused the boaty


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, glad you liked the vid. I'm gonna head out tomorrow morning, slack tide but low winds again. Hope I run into one of you out there, and I'll see if I can get fish without waves. Ubolt, the boatie was much closer to Andy and I couldn't make out the words but it didn't sound happy. He did manage to finish his snapper bag in spite of it though


----------



## wigan (Mar 12, 2011)

Mate what video/camera/mount do you use? it looks better than a go pro ?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It's a current gopro with a headstrap, I think the light was just good on those days.

Hey it was a good day today


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Chris - not bad for a dodge tide. Looks like a PB snap too !


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like some good fishing what did the big snap measure. Was it per dawn start or daylight hours?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Andy, and yeah best yet at 65 cm! Ubolt, I must've got to the spot just after 7 and the whiting were already active, big snapper came in around 8:30. My pilchards had too much frost on them to sink so I was dropping in old cockles to berley.


----------

